# FS: 8Watt UV HOB Keeping for a QT



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not gonna get my money back for this thing so into storage it goes


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

'nother bump


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump new price


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd like this gone


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Still up for grabs


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

It wont do me much good at the moment, but if it's still for sale in a couple of weeks I'll probably get it. I've never used one before, so I'm wondering, does it run on electricity?


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

It runs on 120V, not batteries, if that's what you mean.
This unit, like most the same, need a pump. I ran this one inline after a canister filter.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Last new price. Come get it. $100.00
This is a good deal for a HOB UV. Try to find a reliable one anywhere else.
Last price or it goes back in storage.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*What a good deal!!*

This is a good deal for anyone needing a good UV sterilizer, If I needed one I would buy it in a heart beat. A smokin deal at $100.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

So I have 2 HOB filters for the tank I'm planning on using it for; does that mean I would need a seperate powerhead for it?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

There is a couple of ways to hook it up, a lot of people run in series or T it into canister filter, or a seperate pump or powerhead.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll leave this post open for now while I deal with some life issues.
The price will not drop again.
Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> So I have 2 HOB filters for the tank I'm planning on using it for; does that mean I would need a seperate powerhead for it?


Use two power heads 

Less complication and cheaper than buying T, valves, etc.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Use two power heads
> 
> Less complication and cheaper than buying T, valves, etc.


The "it" was refering to the UV sterilizer =P


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Still for sale


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Still for sale
Will do up to 200G fresh and 75G salt
Just divide your gallons per hour by 8 watts, and there is your rate.
*As a Clarifier; For algae control, 40-50 gph per watt is effective to maintain effective exposure for effective UVC sterilization/radiation (depending on model UV’s design).
High efficiency UV Sterilizers such as the TMC Pond Advantage with long contact time as per the wattage and lamp can easily run as high as 50 gph per watt.

*As a Sterilizer; Generally for bacterial control (& many virus) a flow rate of 20-25 gph per watt (75-95 liters per hour, per watt), sometimes as high as 30 gph per watt for high efficiency UV Sterilizers such as the TMC Vecton/Advantage. 

*As a Sterilizer; For single cell parasite control (such as Cryptocaryon) as well as a few “stubborn” viruses, a flow under 10 gph (or even less) is necessary. This is often not 100% for all parasites of this type, so a UV Sterilizer should not be relied on as the sole preventative for these parasites!

It's that easy guys.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Still for sale
All the info you need to calculate your flow is in my last post
Come on guys, this is a great deal


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Another bump


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Just wondering if this is the same one that you are selling as your link appears to go to one not for sale anymore:
Aqua Ultraviolet Advantage 2000+ Quartz w/seal : UV Sterilizer Replacement Parts

Don't mean to be a jerk but it is 59.99 usd...


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Big Al's is having website issues right now, so the link I posted is incomplete.
The link you posted is for JUST the quartz sleeve. A bulb would cost as much.
Good luck finding a new UV of ANY quality for that little cost.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

mitchb said:


> Just wondering if this is the same one that you are selling as your link appears to go to one not for sale anymore:
> Aqua Ultraviolet Advantage 2000+ Quartz w/seal : UV Sterilizer Replacement Parts
> 
> Don't mean to be a jerk but it is 59.99 usd...


Mitch, as an afterthought, you should be more informed before you post, as your input here has probably hurt my chances of a sale.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Gregzz4,

To be honest I don't think that I did, I had a question regarding your sale and you answered it. I am thankful for it as the original link you put up no longer worked, so I searched big al's and that is the only thing close that it came up with.

Perhaps if you spent less time dwelling on my post and had thought through your response you might have actually been able to improve your chances of a sale with an explanation something like this:

Thanks for the question Mitch, actually that price and link you asked about is only for the sleeve. As you can see it is only 59.99 usd, however you are still going to need to purchase the bulb in order to get a fully functional uv steriliver. Big Al's does not have the replacement bulb from what I could see so I did a quick search and found the cheapest price to be 39.20 on nextag, as seen here : Aqua Ultraviolet Replacement UV Lamp - 8W - Aqua UV: Compare Prices, View Price History and Read Reviews at Nextag

So with that all together you will be looking at 99.19, however this is without shipping and handling on both of those items could be as much as $20 each item and also comes along with the risk of either the product being damaged in the mail or a delay in actually receiving both pieces to make a working uv. So right now you can it at a lower price and know that you will have a working uv in your hands today.

- Just an afterthought of mine.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Mitch, you're a big help


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

New link posted


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

$75 last price or it goes into storage


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm pulling this add
I'll keep it for a QT


----------

